# Сайт > Главный раздел > Замечания, пожелания и предложения >  Выбираем новый домен

## JAHolper

Пока рано, но всё же, пишите предложения по выбору нового домена для сайта, учитывая его переквалификацию в общебелорусский.

Если кто и проверять занятость будет, то отдаем предпочтение зоне .by

----------


## Mr_Vinni

forum.allbelorus.by
belorusian.by

в голову ничего не лезет -_-

----------


## JAHolper

надо что-нибудь простенькое...
собственно, раз с предложениями никак, возьму на себя ответственность и зарегистрирую svae.by

----------


## JAHolper

Администратор национальной доменной зоны .BY одобрил вашу заявку на регистрацию домена svae.by.

----------


## Demention

Поздравляю

----------


## Сергей Федоров

Мне нравится домен. Получилось лаконично и интересно )

----------

